# Contrordine: nessun accordo tra Ibra e lo United.



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

Ibra allo United? No. Almeno per ora. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport UK, non ci sarebbe alcun accordo tra l'attaccante svedese, ex Psg, ed il club inglese.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2016)

I media inglesi sono uno spettacolo


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I media inglesi sono uno spettacolo



Domani ci sarà un altro contro contrordine


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Controcontrordine, Ibra allo Utd ma solo come allenatore/giocatore.
Mou vice.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra allo United? No. Almeno per ora. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport UK, non ci sarebbe alcun accordo tra l'attaccante svedese, ex Psg, ed il club inglese.



Dai Dai!!!


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2016)

Forse non è fatta, ma per me sono molto vicini. Ad ogni modo conoscendo Ibra entro l'inizio degli europei avrà già firmato per qualcuno.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2016)

ibra non ci tradisce!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra allo United? No. Almeno per ora. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport UK, non ci sarebbe alcun accordo tra l'attaccante svedese, ex Psg, ed il club inglese.



Da noi tanto non viene di sicuro, questo al Psg prendeva tipo 15/16 milioni per venire eventualmente al Milan deve venire per prendere le "bricione" 4 milioni  .


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2016)

Questa storia sta diventando una comica. Mi auguro solo che non vada già in USA a svernare.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Niente, sta farsa ce la portiamo dietro fino a dentro la tomba.


----------



## Black (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra allo United? No. Almeno per ora. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport UK, non ci sarebbe alcun accordo tra l'attaccante svedese, ex Psg, ed il club inglese.



Ibra ha sentito Berlusconi da Vespa ed ha cambiato idea sulla firma....


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Pare che domani Ibra faccia una conferenza stampa dove probabilmente dirà dove giocherà l'anno prossimo


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

dai che aspetta la firma dei cinesi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

ma che ce vai a fa in quel postaccio...zero gnocca...tempo di melma...cibo allucinante...e poi so poveracci....noi siamo uno stato


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2016)

*Ibrahimovic su Twitter:*


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic su Twitter:*



"made by sweden" è il motto della Volvo, sponsor di Ibra


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

Secondo voi da chi va?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi da chi va?



Se annuncia oggi la sua destinazione di certo non è il Milan, se invece temporeggia


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se annuncia oggi la sua destinazione di certo non è il Milan, se invece temporeggia



Perché non oggi? Non che creda a Ibra, eh, però quella accelerata di Berlusconi di ieri sera potrebbe non essere casuale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perché non oggi? Non che creda a Ibra, eh, però quella accelerata di Berlusconi di ieri sera potrebbe non essere casuale.



Perchè sarebbe la conferma inequivocabile della cessione, è non sarebbe opportuna nemmeno in questa fase avanzata,
e poi i nuovi proprietari si terrebbero questo acquisto come biglietto da visita,
invece ora parrebbe una mossa di Berlusconi.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2016)

Dove posso vedere la conferenza?


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2016)

Ma a che ora la fa la conferenza?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma a che ora la fa la conferenza?



Alle 11.15 ho letto.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Alle 11.15 ho letto.



Solo io come il sognatore quale sono,ci spero in suo ritorno?


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Maggio 2016)

La domanda è: cosa aspetta Zlatan per dire quello già deciso?

Forse che Mourinho vada ufficializzato, forse i cinesi nel Milan forse chi sa...


----------

